# Panasonic GH5, LX10 and G85



## expatinasia (Sep 19, 2016)

Panasonic has just announced three very impressive sounding cameras and one of them shoots 6k!

Panasonic GH5, LX10 and G85.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/panasonic-post-focus-photkina-2016/

Must say that LX10 looks very nice and is supposed to fit in most jean pockets, similar to the RX100 Mark IV.



> The flagship model (GH5), set to arrive in mid-2017, ups the video capture capability to 6K at 30fps and brings 10-bit, 60fps shooting at 4K.



https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/19/panasonics-gh5-arrives-in-mid-2017-with-6k-video-capture/

Interesting times.


----------

